# Insurance companies for ride sharing in CA



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

I am currently shopping around for an insurance to drive uber and hopefully something not to expensive. I already checked with metromile and the quote was 9.6 cents/mile on top of $60 base. I drive 500+ miles a week so this might be a little expensive. Also does metromile count the total miles or only the miles when there is no rider?
I am also waiting for a quote from farmers. If you know or use any insurance that is good for ridesharing and not too expensive, please let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> I am currently shopping around for an insurance to drive uber and hopefully something not to expensive. I already checked with metromile and the quote was 9.6 cents/mile on top of $60 base. I drive 500+ miles a week so this might be a little expensive. Also does metromile count the total miles or only the miles when there is no rider?
> I am also waiting for a quote from farmers. If you know or use any insurance that is good for ridesharing and not too expensive, please let me know. Thanks in advance


Metromile pays for miles from ping to drop off. Your MM quote is about the highest I have seen. Do you have some tickets or accidents? All the Farmers quotes that people have posted have seemed obscene.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Metromile pays for miles from ping to drop off.


How about the miles outside of that? 


frndthDuvel said:


> Your MM quote is about the highest I have seen. Do you have some tickets or accidents? All the Farmers quotes that people have posted have seemed obscene.


I have no tickets and few accidents which are all fault of the other drivers.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> How about the miles outside of that?
> 
> I have no tickets and few accidents which are all fault of the other drivers.


Miles other than miles from Ping to drop off are considered personal miles and are the miles you pay for. Charges capped at 150 miles per day for personal miles. ,and h
You might want to call MM and ask them if they are holding those accidents against you and make sure they know you were not at fault.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Miles other than miles from Ping to drop off are considered personal miles and are the miles you pay for. Charges capped at 150 miles per day for personal miles. ,and h
> You might want to call MM and ask them if they are holding those accidents against you and make sure they know you were not at fault.


Okay thanks for all the info


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I really like Metromile. My favorite feature is the device in my car which measures when I'm driving. They have a great app which tells you how much you're averaging per gallon, what shape it thinks your car is in, how many hours you spent driving in the last week, and how full your tank is. I even got a text warning me I was parked where street cleaning was scheduled. Feels a little like Big Brother but it's still a nice feature you can opt into if you want. It knows when you are online with the Uber platform and lets the Uber insurance take over when you have a passenger in the car. It really fits my lifestyle because I travel a lot with my primary job and save money when my car isn't in motion.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

If you don't me asking, how much are you guys paying for base rate and per mile?


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

I will respond again once I can call customer service which is closed right now. The base rate is about $68 a month. The first week I had the device in I drove 327 miles and paid $27 for the mileage. My first bill to Metromile was my $68 base plus $27 for the miles driven for a total of $95.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Not to sound like a Metromile spokesman but they are great on the phone too. Unlike our parent company which is run by HAL 9000, it's very easy to get a human on the phone who seems to like their job and are very chipper wanting to help out.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Idontcare said:


> If you don't me asking, how much are you guys paying for base rate and per mile?


32.76 or so and .043 per mile


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Alright, thanks guys


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> I am currently shopping around for an insurance to drive uber and hopefully something not to expensive. I already checked with metromile and the quote was 9.6 cents/mile on top of $60 base. I drive 500+ miles a week so this might be a little expensive. Also does metromile count the total miles or only the miles when there is no rider?
> I am also waiting for a quote from farmers. If you know or use any insurance that is good for ridesharing and not too expensive, please let me know. Thanks in advance


I pay $0.04 per mile and $60/mo.in San Diego with MetroMile.
That quote is too much. How is your driving record?
It could also just be L.A. I used to pay a fortune when I lived on Franklin near the park when I lived in L.A.


----------

